# Cycling Clothes for Curvy Chicks



## Babs

Ok question, how does one find cycling clothes for curves? I am super busty as are some of my biking friends. We look at the XL jerseys and just laugh. Do any of you have issues with this and WISH someone would make jerseys that would fit your chest. Or heck your butt for that matter in cycling shorts


----------



## aureliajulia

Have you tried Terry?


----------



## Firefly911

I'm not "curvy" or oversized but I have a hard time finding anything in women's cycling clothing that fits me comfortably. I think they must think women cyclist are 5'2 and 100 lbs. I'm not busty so that isn't an issue but I can't imagine dealing with that as well.

Good luck on your hunt for clothing that actually fits.


----------



## KoroninK

Good luck in finding clothing to fit. I've just given up on women's cycling clothing (well most women's clothing in general) because I have a hard time getting it to fit correctly. I have broader shoulders so finding clothing that fits right at the shoulder's is virtually impossible. So I typically just purchase men's clothing.


----------



## QED

I find I have better luck with some of the brands that aren't what most people think of as "cool". Shebeest shebeest - HER Life. HER Ride. HER Style. and Novara (REI's brand) are two of the things that always fit my curves. 

I also agree with KoroninK, sometimes a good sportsbra and a man's jersey is the way to go


----------



## Kernyl

I buy a lot of men's cycling clothes as well. I am not curvy overall, I'm pretty slim hipped, so men's shorts fit me fine, although I guess I am slightly well endowed up top and also have broader shoulders. I like longer jerseys and the women's are so short usually. I also tend to go for more classic patterns, which are more likely to be found on mens jerseys. I do think there is a tendency for many companies to size women's cycling apparel in the "junior" range.

Also, I order online a lot since I look for deals and mens sizing just seems to be more consistent. I know what size I am in both Euro and American cuts. When I order a W's I could be anywhere from S-L. That said, I do have a Castelli as well as a Specialized W's jersey that I like, although the S one could be longer.

I guess that doesn't really help with the curvy question though except to commiserate with the difficulty in finding well fitting W's apparel.


----------



## Justagirl

Check out Canari's new 2013 line! They have some really attractive and moderatly priced clothing for girls like us!


----------



## cda 455

Babs said:


> Ok question, how does one find cycling clothes for curves? I am super busty as are some of my biking friends. We look at the XL jerseys and just laugh. Do any of you have issues with this and WISH someone would make jerseys that would fit your chest. Or heck your butt for that matter in cycling shorts


Have you checked this place out yet?

Cycling Clothes Manufactured in the U.S.A. We make high quality bike shorts at an affordable price.


----------



## kevhogaz

My wife is both tall, and curvy. She can't find womens jerseys to fit her, anywhere. We've tried most of the major brands, both in store, and off the internet. On a whim, she tried on one of my older jerseys, in a mens XL. It fits perfectly, everywhere. 

As a bonus, if I buy a jersey that's supposed to fit me, but is too small, she now gets it, instead of me returning it.


----------

